# POTV Partners ENDS 21



## fbb1964 (15/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-04-13_potv-partners-ends-21.html

*POTV Partners ENDS 21*
Posted 13th April 2021 by Dave Cross





The ENDS (Electronic Nicotine Delivery Systems) Europe conference is set to take place from 20-21 April. The annual event is aimed at key stakeholders from the electronic nicotine delivery systems industry. This year will mark another success for Planet Of The Vapes (POTV) News as we’ve been invited to become an official media partner following a similar partnership with the UK Vaping Industry Association’s VApril campaign.
Unfortunately, the Covid pandemic put pay to last year’s conference as the UK entered lockdown with weeks to go. ENDS 21 (1) is unable to resume as a full in-person conference this year, but like recent events will feature a comprehensive number of presentations and discussions online. POTV will be covering the proceedings in its role as an official media partner (2).

Europe’s leading e-cigarette conference will cover scientific, regulatory and commercial developments in ENDS, it is truly unmissable for anyone working within this sector. This year’s programme features a flavours workshop (taking place this week), and a packed series of sessions stretching over two days at the end of the month.

A fantastic line-up of speakers includes:


Dustin Dahlmann, President and Co-Founder at Independent European Vape Alliance
Rob de Lange, Secretary at ACVODA
Christopher Russell, Director at Russell Burnett Research and Consultancy Limited
Clive Bates, Director at Counterfactual Consulting Ltd
Tao Cui, Director at Innokin
Patricia I. Kovacevic, Global Legal & Regulatory Strategist at Regulation Strategy
Nigel Quine, CEO at Cuts Ice Ltd
Gabriel Barnard, Head of Business Development at The Centre for Substance Use Research
Stéphane Colard, Secretary General at CORESTA
Dr. Nveed Chaudhary, Chief Regulatory Officer at Broughton Nicotine Services
Jonathan Ng, Global Head of External Affairs at RELX International
Dr. Mark Perkins, Senior Application Chemist & SIFT-MS Specialist at Anatune Ltd
Tryggve Ljung, Vice President Scientific Affairs at Swedish Match
John Dunne, Director General at UK Vaping Industry Association
Mark Oates, Director at We Vape
Tim Phillips, Managing Director at ECigIntelligence
And more
The event will look at regulation, analysis of key markets, China, Europe, the USA, key considerations for new product development, flavours, international standards, consumers, testing and toxicology, extractables and leachables, CBD, oral products, and the regulatory battleground of tomorrow.

While the focus is clearly on industry concerns, nothing should happen about us without us and Planet of the Vapes will be covering the event from the consumer’s perspective and reporting back on the aspects that impact on what and how we vape.

People interested in registering for ENDS 21 can do so through the official portal (3).

*References:*

ENDS Europe 21 – https://www.ends-conference.com/ends-europe
POTV Media Contact – mawsley@planetofthevapes.co.uk
ENDS 21 Registration - https://www.smithers.com/event/sessions/8423

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

